# The happy housecat (pictures)



## BBP (10 May 2016)

I thought I'd share my solution for keeping my house cats as happy as possible. When I bought the house I learned that the previous occupants had lost 3 cats to the road, neighbours had lost a couple more. Selfishly I couldn't imagine life without cats but couldn't face risking them on the road. So thanks to my wonderful boyfriend we came up with a way to give them some fresh air and fun without the road worries (I've never had house cats before).
It started with enclosing the back patio:


----------



## BBP (10 May 2016)

With climbing posts and walkways, then we started working on an aerial walkway to get them to the back garden


----------



## BBP (10 May 2016)

And then drops in to an enclosure in the back garden:





Not quite finished in this photo (complete with leaping cat!)
My cats love it. Okay the tabby would like to go further but prior to us and the rescue shelter they'd only ever been house cats so it's not a bad compromise! And she's caught two mice out there in a week!


----------



## dixie (10 May 2016)

Very ingenious and a fantastic compromise. I hate indoor cats but I would be very happy with that solution. And a plus is that you won't get any dead birds in your house!


----------



## WandaMare (10 May 2016)

That's so good, what a great idea


----------



## Shady (10 May 2016)

That is absolutely fantastic! i love the  walkway and extension , i have penned in my  gardens many , many times and the cats have been very happy and most importantly safe   xx


----------



## BBP (10 May 2016)

The neighbours think I am completely barking mad of course. We have plans eventually to somehow make the entire back garden a cat safe enclosure but that is a massive mission especially with the number of fruit trees by the boundary at the far end, so it's a long term plan. For now they are enjoying what they have and it means they feel more involved when I'm out in the garden.


----------



## splashgirl45 (10 May 2016)

what a great solution for the cats...I am sure they will love it...


----------



## chillipup (10 May 2016)

What a brilliant idea. You've really done very well finding a way to keep your cats happy and safe


----------



## MotherOfChickens (10 May 2016)

that is very cool


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (10 May 2016)

Fabulous.  Happy people and animals all round.


----------



## hackneylass2 (11 May 2016)

How lovely to see what you have done to keep your cats safe and happy!
I am an indoor/catio cat person too, I would not risk my cats free roaming.  To me that looks ideal and fun, plenty to keep them amused and active.

Well done!


----------



## Antw23uk (11 May 2016)

Awesome, what a cracking idea  Lucky cats.


----------



## Tyssandi (11 May 2016)

That is really very very cool your b/f  has a very good imagination on him, wish more would learn from him.


----------



## chestnut cob (11 May 2016)

Looks great.  We need to do something similar.  Our cat is primarily a house cat and we live near too many fast roads for her to be let out alone outside of the garden.  At the moment she just goes out in the garden when we go out so we can keep an eye on her.  Thankfully she isn't much of a climber but OH would definitely be happier if she had something like you've created!


----------



## BBP (11 May 2016)

My other half really has done an amazing job, he tolerates my barmy ideas and turns them into something quite smart! Now that he's finished it he can get on with his own diy jobs! It's lovely seeing them bouncing around in the undergrowth in the sun.


----------



## silv (16 May 2016)

Your other half should start up a business making bespoke cat runs for people like yourself who don't want their cats roaming around busy roads. That design is pretty flash with the walkway..


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (16 May 2016)

yes, a walkway and a pergola would work too...


----------



## Akkalia1 (20 May 2016)

This is just amazing!! Now pondering how I could possibly recreate it in my garden!


----------



## BBP (4 January 2019)

Thought I would boost this as I saw someone mention it on a recent thread. Crazy cat lady ideas!! (They now have a patio pond with fish to watch too!)


----------



## splashgirl45 (4 January 2019)

i remember this thread and it is such a great idea , especially for people who would like a cat but have busy roads nearby...your cats are very lucky, and your OH  has done a fabulous job, it looks very professional....


----------

